# Share your Interesting/Cool/Unique Chord Progressions



## biggness (Mar 21, 2009)

I am always hunting for the next big magical chord to bring me happiness.  I like chords that have lots of character and complex harmonies within itself. What I would like to do is start a library of interesting chords and progressions that aren't likely to be found in a "Learn to play guitar in 2 weeks" type book. I would really like to get some Bulb/Periphery progressions in here. Those are magical. 

Also, if this is in the wrong forum, I apologize. 

So I'll start off with a couple of my favorites. These are two different progressions.


----------



## freepower (Mar 21, 2009)

Opens with (low to high)

0
16
13
16
14
0
x

Next chord is 

9
9 (11)
9
9
11
9
x

Enjoy - the rest of the progressions won't really work out of context, methinks.


----------



## eegor (Mar 21, 2009)

I came up with something simple a while ago:


```
-2-----2----
-3--5--3--7-
-0--4--0--6-
-2--4--2--6-
-2--5--2--7-
-0-----0----
```


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 22, 2009)

i can't offer any sweetass progressions, but i'm personally a big fan of a maj7 sus4 chord, it's all happy and big sounding because of the maj7, but the diminished 5th between the sus4 and the maj7 in it makes it aggro and creepy, plus using a sus4 gives it a sort of mysterious sound to begin with, so you wind up with a big strong creepy chord that you're interested in and need to learn more about before you put yourself out there and ask it on a date


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 22, 2009)

The 7 chords of the harmonized C melodic minor scale:

Cmin(maj7)
Dmin7(b2)
Ebmaj7(#5,#11)
F7(#11)
G7(b13)
Amin7(b5,9)
B7(alt)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone interested in this kind of thing should really listen to some Paul Simon, his album "Graceland" is a masterpiece in African style pop, and has some amazing progression on it. Also of note is his "Rhythm of the saints" album, which features some quality south american influenced music, in particular "The obvious child" from that album is awesome.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 22, 2009)

C, Am, F, G

Possibly the most banal chord progression known to man .


----------



## eegor (Mar 22, 2009)

Just came up with something again:


```
-14-------------
-15--21---------
-12--18--16--15-
-----16--14--13-
-14--17--16--11-
---------15--12-
```


----------



## S-O (Mar 22, 2009)

I took a song by Jack Johnson, and spiced it up a bit.

Dmin(maj7) | F7 | Bb7| F7 | Dmin(maj7) | F7 | Bb7 | Ab7 F7 | That is the verse

Bridge thingy is | Bb7 for three and a half beats and B7 on the and of 4 | C7 |, done at the end of the verse.

Chorus is F7 | C13 | Dmin(maj7) | A7 | Bb7 | C7 | F7 | Eb7 C7 |

ending on an F7 + a shit load of tapped shiz like #5 and b9's

You can spice it up even more by adding substitutions, but I tried to retain the original song's (Flake, I believe) structure. Or, you could add upper partials, like on some of the C7's, throw in a b5 or #9 for fun. The melody can clash at times, But I like the sound of maj/min 2nds, so oh well.

Similar shananigans can be done to Beatles' tunes


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 22, 2009)

HughesJB4 might recognise this:

--------------------
--------------------
---9---9---7---7---
---7---7---5---5---
---9---8---7---6---
--------------------

Another one of my solo mantras:

---5-------|----------|---3--------|----------
---6---8---|---5---8--|---4---6---|---3---6---
---5---7---|---5---7--|---3---5---|---3---5---
---7---7---|---5---5--|---5---5---|---3---3---
---5---5---|---7---7--|---3---3---|---5---5---
-----------|---5---5--|------------|---3---3---


Another:

Bm7, Cmaj7, Em7, F#6


Inspired by Megaman 2:

A5, Am, G/A, Am... then repeat one tone higher in whole tone (Am, Bm, C#m etc...) or even ascend in minor 3rds (Am, Cm, Ebm etc...). Sometimes modify with A pedal tone throughout key changes. 

Too many to remember at work.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2009)

Bulb seems to be very fond of the:

1 - b6 major7 - 4 
in minor progression.

It's that chord that nobody will ever get tired of. It's used all the time but never gets old somehow.

I like to do the same thing but with a major sub dominant! Try this for example:

E minor | C major7 (-11) | A add9 | A add9

Gives a very movie-like feeling. Easy but awesome!


----------



## biggness (Mar 23, 2009)

Seedawakener said:


> Bulb seems to be very fond of the:
> 
> 1 - b6 major7 - 4
> in minor progression.
> ...



I'll check that out when I get home. 

Everybody tell your friends to get in here and post their awesomeness.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 23, 2009)

i - vi - V
i - VI - V
I - vi - v

simple, and probably overused, but I love them all!

I wrote a song around this one using chord streaming:


```
e|-12--8---4--11-|
b|-12--8---4--11-|
g|-12--8---4--11-|
d|-16--12--8--13-|
a|-14--10--6--13-|
E|-12--8---4--11-|
```

I like the "Coltrane Changes" a lot also, but I'm still fairly new to the idea.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2009)

I have none


----------

